# How to thread the gas line into the gas tank, please



## noquacks (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Folks,

I have a Homelite grass edger/blower combo and its a 2 cycle . the black gas pick up tube, which is about say, 2-3mm OD rotted off, and before I go buy another replacement tube, I wondered how does one shove the tube to fit into the tiny hole into the gas tank. Also, the harder part, how do I pull it through to reach the far end, the opening/fill hole so I can then insert the fuel filter then back it out?

Thanks!


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

You will need to trim the fuel line end to a point kind of like an arrow (>), you may want to put a little soap or wd-40 on the outside of the line that will be pulled into the tank,feed the point into the hole and you may need something thing and long like tweezers or needle nose pliers to pull it through.


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

I learned to do it by first cutting the fuel line like rotti suggests and then take stiff wire long enough to insert into the tank and out the fuel line hole. Bend a hook on it. Keep the bend narrow enough to pull through the small fuel line hole in the tank. Pierce the "arrow" points that rotti mentioned just as if you are putting a minnow on a hook by snagging it through the lips. Now push the other end of the wire into the tank, out the hole and gently pull the fuel line through until you can grab it easily on the outside of the tank. Put your fuel filter on the opposite end, pull it into the tank and WALLA!. 
If your wire is on the large side you might try just piercing one side of the hose and cut the hose diagonally into a long spear point. Good luck.

>Maytag:wave:


----------



## noquacks (Mar 17, 2010)

rotti1968 said:


> You will need to trim the fuel line end to a point kind of like an arrow (>), you may want to put a little soap or wd-40 on the outside of the line that will be pulled into the tank,feed the point into the hole and you may need something thing and long like tweezers or needle nose pliers to pull it through.


tHANKS, ROTTI. gOOD TIP. THE GAS TANK IS AN ELONGATED NARROW, GOOFY DESIGN. kINDA LIKE A FAT BANANA. It is hard to get anything in there like a needle nose. Maybe I can feed a narrow wire from the inside poking out first, then wrap the tube into it, then go from there. Its hard to describe, but you got me in the right direction!


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Maytag said:


> I learned to do it by first cutting the fuel line like rotti suggests and then take stiff wire long enough to insert into the tank and out the fuel line hole. Bend a hook on it. Keep the bend narrow enough to pull through the small fuel line hole in the tank. Pierce the "arrow" points that rotti mentioned just as if you are putting a minnow on a hook by snagging it through the lips. Now push the other end of the wire into the tank, out the hole and gently pull the fuel line through until you can grab it easily on the outside of the tank. Put your fuel filter on the opposite end, pull it into the tank and WALLA!.
> If your wire is on the large side you might try just piercing one side of the hose and cut the hose diagonally into a long spear point. Good luck.
> 
> >Maytag:wave:


I also learned the wire method, and snipping the line to a point. I have an old roll of stiff wire sold as electric fence wire. Use several drops of 3-in-1 oil to lube line before pulling through.
I take a length of this wire, bend end to 90 degree angle, then snip off except a tiny portion to be used as hook.
Also learned to bend the hooked end back just a bit about 3/8" back from the hook part, this allows hook to come thru a smaller hole. Attached is crude drawing of what I mean.
thanks,


----------

